# Cannot get nvidia-drivers to work (GTX 1050 HP Omen Laptop)

## saeleko

So I've been trying to get my NVidia GTX 1050 to work on my computer for the past few days, and it just does not want to.

First of all, I know my card is supported and will work on linux, including with NVidia proprietary drivers, as prior to that I tried the usual Ubuntu (16.04 LTS that time) install I do on my new devices to check that everything works. In that particular case, I used drivers version 384.90, which is also the one I've been using on gentoo and that is recommended on NVidia's website.

The driver fails to load, no matter what I do, it sees the card, but somehow refuses to initialize it and repeatedly get this message

```
[    2.610494] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

[    2.610595] NVRM: The NVIDIA GPU 0000:01:00.0

               NVRM: (PCI ID: 10de:1c8d) installed in this system has

               NVRM: fallen off the bus and is not responding to commands.

[    2.610655] nvidia: probe of 0000:01:00.0 failed with error -1

[    2.610668] NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine failed for 1 device(s).

[    2.610668] NVRM: None of the NVIDIA graphics adapters were initialized!

[    2.610799] nvidia-nvlink: Unregistered the Nvlink Core, major device number 246

[    2.628972] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: bound 0000:00:02.0 (ops i915_audio_component_bind_ops [i915])

[    2.629000] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    2.635273] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 246

[    2.635515] NVRM: The NVIDIA GPU 0000:01:00.0

               NVRM: (PCI ID: 10de:1c8d) installed in this system has

               NVRM: fallen off the bus and is not responding to commands.

[    2.635580] nvidia: probe of 0000:01:00.0 failed with error -1

[    2.635595] NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine failed for 1 device(s).

[    2.635595] NVRM: None of the NVIDIA graphics adapters were initialized!

[    2.635673] nvidia-nvlink: Unregistered the Nvlink Core, major device number 246
```

I tried following the instructions at https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVIDIA/Optimus (since I'm on a laptop and have integrated graphics) as well as these https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers though without much success.

So far I'm only able to use the internal Intel HD card, as trying to setup the system to boot into X using only the NVidia card results in X.org complaining there are no screens availabel (which make sense given that the driver refuses to load).

I'm not really sure as for what to do now, I don't really know where to look at, what to try. The ArchWiki https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA/Troubleshooting#Modprobe_Error:_.22Could_not_insert_.27nvidia.27:_No_such_device.22_on_linux_.3E.3D4.8 recommends disabling PCI power management but that's not a viable option. I guess I could try disabling PCI PM for my graphics card only and have the driver handle it, but I'm not certain how to do that, and I'm not even really sure that is the problem at all. Does anyone have any ideas as for what could be causing this?

Now here's some info about my Gentoo system just in case :

kconfig : https://paste.pound-python.org/show/2DcKHTbJxLsEakzoSQtJ/

dmesg : https://paste.pound-python.org/show/DM2vnDTjqa4sLzwc8pXv/

lshw : https://paste.pound-python.org/show/KqAWNbCnt9NkEY9U95UB/

emerge --info : https://paste.pound-python.org/show/l35D6CDaeGDJYSkL3q6e/

equery u nvidia-drivers : https://paste.pound-python.org/show/PtQjFhdirWolURS3DJ12/

modprobe nvidia -vv : https://paste.pound-python.org/show/oDGnOSsabywLsua1Jr1w/Last edited by saeleko on Sat Dec 02, 2017 5:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fhede

Hello saeleko.

You have  NVRM: fallen off the bus and is not responding to commands and when i goolging for that i find this .

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA_Optimus#Troubleshooting

Add rcutree.rcu_idle_gp_delay=1 to the kernel parameters. And see if that helps.

----------

## saeleko

Hello,

thank you for your reply, I had already found this potential fix in a previous search but sadly this does not work and I still get the same error. The original thread regarding that issue https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=169742 doesn't have the same errors as I do. The original author gets the driver to load but fails afterwards, in my case it doesn't load at all, and that's what I'm trying to fix.

EDIT:

So after some reading  on the NVidia's driver page https://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/123918 says the driver will fail in case it is used with Optimus but without any means of disabling the internal HD graphics. From what I've found it's controlled by 

```
CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO
```

which is set to y in my current kernel so that's at least not an issue, though I've come accross 

```
CONFIG_DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE
```

which might be used when probing for the graphic device fails. I'm not sure how to use it though so I'll will be making some research on the matter prior to enabling it, I'll post my findings here later if I ever solve the issue. In the meanwhile I'm welcoming any other possible solution.

EDIT 2:

I can't seem to be able to read any EDID value with x11-misc/read-edidLast edited by saeleko on Sat Dec 02, 2017 7:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## saeleko

I ended up reinstalling Ubuntu temporarily in order to analyze it and figure out how it gets everything to work.

For that matter, here's some more info I gathered on Ubuntu:

lsmod : https://paste.pound-python.org/show/nC8i3TzC3FDn8XzMfABw/

lspci -k : https://paste.pound-python.org/show/hSPxQn2nbKgRn6UQAIwu/

dpkg -l : https://paste.pound-python.org/show/eeLnJqpB2pwAzb5Kpd1A/

dmesg : https://paste.pound-python.org/show/OCWs7b3MO77aZrHhUQ23/

kconfig : https://paste.pound-python.org/show/kfvttmI9w3XqETJcMcY0/

Interestingly in dmesg the driver appears to load fine as can be seen in that particular section

```
[    1.436372] nvidia: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

[    1.436375] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    1.436376] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    1.439124] nvidia: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel

[    1.440738] nvme nvme0: pci function 0000:06:00.0

[    1.442577] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 244

[    1.442702] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0406 -> 0407)

[    1.442876] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  384.90  Tue Sep 19 19:17:35 PDT 2017 (using threaded interrupts)

[    1.443660] r8169 0000:05:00.0 eth0: RTL8168h/8111h at 0xffffb49e41929000, 40:b0:34:4f:e2:68, XID 14100800 IRQ 132

[    1.443661] r8169 0000:05:00.0 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 9200 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

[    1.443814] scsi host0: ahci

[    1.443934] nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  384.90  Tue Sep 19 17:05:19 PDT 2017

[    1.444607] [drm] [nvidia-drm] [GPU ID 0x00000100] Loading driver

[    1.446562] scsi host1: ahci

[    1.447337] scsi host2: ahci

[    1.447376] ata1: DUMMY

[    1.447379] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xb4534000 port 0xb4534180 irq 129

[    1.447379] ata3: DUMMY

[    1.448373] [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 4096M

[    1.448375] checking generic (c0000000 7f0000) vs hw (c0000000 10000000)

[    1.448375] fb: switching to inteldrmfb from EFI VGA

[    1.448390] Console: switching to colour dummy device 80x25

[    1.448449] [drm] Replacing VGA console driver

[    1.454308] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    1.454309] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    1.461388] [drm] Finished loading i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin (v1.1)

[    1.467593] r8169 0000:05:00.0 eno1: renamed from eth0

[    1.470442] [drm] GuC firmware load skipped

[    1.622661] usb 1-4: new high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[    1.655566] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI(PEGP) defines _DOD but not _DOS

[    1.655577] ACPI: Video Device [PEGP] (multi-head: yes  rom: yes  post: no)

[    1.655733] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input6

[    1.657118] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    1.657236] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input7

[    1.657373] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20161121 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 1
```

Just like Ubuntu, everything goes about right and the same until that happens

```
[    2.610595] NVRM: The NVIDIA GPU 0000:01:00.0

               NVRM: (PCI ID: 10de:1c8d) installed in this system has

               NVRM: fallen off the bus and is not responding to commands.

[    2.610655] nvidia: probe of 0000:01:00.0 failed with error -1

[    2.610668] NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine failed for 1 device(s).

[    2.610668] NVRM: None of the NVIDIA graphics adapters were initialized!

[    2.610799] nvidia-nvlink: Unregistered the Nvlink Core, major device number 246
```

----------

